# Nick!!!!! Give Me My Shoe!!!! Diaz!!!!!



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MY god! Wow, so many people were picking Marius too. Nick MAH BOYEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

HexRei said:


> MY god! Wow, so many people were picking Marius too. Nick MAH BOYEEEE!!!!!


Never doubted Captain Cannabis


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

I was pulling for Marius but Nick really showed that he is top 10 p4p easy if not top 5.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Floken said:


> I was pulling for Marius but Nick really showed that he is top 10 p4p easy if not top 5.


Sorry but he did not show anything to put him top 5 or even 10 p4p.

He put on a good fight but was sloppy at moments and almost lost because of it. Zaromskis showed zero defense and Diaz picked him apart because of it. 

I think Diaz would have trouble keeping himself in a top 5 spot in the UFC's WW division.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

I was definitely expecting Diaz to blow through him to be honest. Zarius was sloppy and kept walking into punches, unimpressive.


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

UFC has no one at WW right now outside of GSP that would really even offer up much of a challenge.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Sorry but he did not show anything to put him top 5 or even 10 p4p.
> 
> He put on a good fight but was sloppy at moments and almost lost because of it. Zaromskis showed zero defense and Diaz picked him apart because of it.
> 
> I think Diaz would have trouble keeping himself in a top 5 spot in the UFC's WW division.


That's just how diaz fights. Almost lost is an exaggeration. Diaz gets knocked down but has a chin from hell and if you are familiar with him, you know he was nowhere near being finished.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

HexRei said:


> That's just how diaz fights. Almost lost is an exaggeration. Diaz gets knocked down but has a chin from hell and if you are familiar with him, you know he was nowhere near being finished.


I know that is how he fights, it works against weaker opponents but put him in against a strong tough fighter and he would get bullied.

He is a slightly better/bigger version of his brother.

GSP, Alves, Fitch and even possibly Koscheck would likely beat him in the UFC. Not to mention Penn and maybe even Florian.


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

420atalon said:


> GSP, Alves, Fitch and even possibly Koscheck would likely beat him in the UFC. Not to mention Penn and maybe even Florian.


I only see GSP giving him any sort of problems, Penn at WW would get tooled by Nick as would Florian, let's face it, Fitch can't fight, he can wrestle, that's it, Alves has good leg kicks, bout it, Koscheck *see Fitch*. UFC's WW division is weak, possibly why GSP is thought to be as good as he is.


----------



## VincentPriceOne (Jan 30, 2010)

the diaz brothers are exciting to watch.:thumbsup: i mean the smack talk between the fights, and those things are entertaining. for example tuf season 5, the scene between karo and nate, i loved it. and they have some serious bjj, both are blackbelts and nate has a ugly guillotine. tremoundes heart and chins from hell thats it.:confused03:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Diaz is a top 10/15 WW talent imo. His boxing isnt the prettiest but it's damn effective.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You either love them or hate them. Maybe it's because I smoked alot of weed in my time, but he's prolly the fighter I like watching the most. Not the best, but every fight will be a good one.


----------



## VincentPriceOne (Jan 30, 2010)

box said:


> You either love them or hate them. Maybe it's because I smoked alot of weed in my time, but he's prolly the fighter I like watching the most. Not the best, but every fight will be a good one.


you are the manraise01:. love them or hate them!


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't understand the Nick Diaz hate. This guy is a #1 WW in the world (imo) and a top 10 p4p no question. And there are really two reasons I think this. #1, Ceasar Gracie Black Belt BJJ. Not only that, but he's proved it many a time, you do NOT want to go to the ground with him (ask Gomi, you know my sig). #2 his boxing is the best in the division NO QUESTION.

And for all the GSP nut-huggers who want to say "ARE YOU KIDDING?! You really think he has better stand up than GSP!?" First off, I said boxing, second, I really do think Diaz would tool GSP on his feet. And I think he's proven this time and time again. The only aspect of Nick's game people suspect is his stand up, and he's done nothing but KTFO of "stand up artists" for his past like 5 fights (I don't feel like looking it up, I'm estimating). His boxing is so crisp, strange angles, fast, long reach, and VOLUME that no one can touch him.

Now that he really has perfected his boxing style, I see him as unbeatable. On the feet he'll hit you with 80 punches a round that could KO you first round, or at the least prevent you from mounting any semblance of offense. In the clinch the fight is IMMEDIATELY either going to the ground or separating, and once on the ground; he's either gonna submit you, or stand back up. I wonder if the UFC will try to get him back once they realize this, and whether or not he'll be stupid enough to turn them down.


----------



## xvanquish (Jul 30, 2009)

Floken said:


> I only see GSP giving him any sort of problems, Penn at WW would get tooled by Nick as would Florian, let's face it, Fitch can't fight, he can wrestle, that's it, Alves has good leg kicks, bout it, Koscheck *see Fitch*. UFC's WW division is weak, possibly why GSP is thought to be as good as he is.


Ufc welterweight div is weak? You gotta be ******* kidding me anyone of those guys would look just as good as Diaz if they fought the fighters he fought. When you speculate like that, it makes you look borderline retarded. So your trying to say that beating by beating a bunch of cans, smith, ******* shamrock,denny, inoue and an impressive victory over a borderline top 10 welterweight in the whitemare (who had him in serious trouble in the fight) compares with wins over Hughes, Kos, Fitch, Alves, Pennx2, Karo, Sherk, Serra? I dont care if thats "your opinion" cause your opinion is biased and dumb. 


Diaz is an amazing fighter absolutely no doubt about that, he will always be an amazing fighter but not the greatest until he fights consensus top 10 welterweights like the rest of the Div does. The only thing that GSP and Diaz has in common is that they both clearing out their divisions but it only took Diaz 1 fight to do it cause SF has no welterweights in the top 10


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

xvanquish said:


> Ufc welterweight div is weak? You gotta be ******* kidding me anyone of those guys would look just as good as Diaz if they fought the fighters he fought. When you speculate like that, it makes you look borderline retarded. So your trying to say that beating by beating a bunch of cans, smith, ******* shamrock,denny, inoue and an impressive victory over a borderline top 10 welterweight in the whitemare (who had him in serious trouble in the fight) compares with wins over Hughes, Kos, Fitch, Alves, Pennx2, Karo, Sherk, Serra? I dont care if thats "your opinion" cause your opinion is biased and dumb.
> 
> 
> Diaz is an amazing fighter absolutely no doubt about that, he will always be an amazing fighter but not the greatest until he fights consensus top 10 welterweights like the rest of the Div does. The only thing that GSP and Diaz has in common is that they both clearing out their divisions but it only took Diaz 1 fight to do it cause SF has no welterweights in the top 10


So fighter bashing, insulting members, and swearing constantly in a forum based on opinion. Shouldn't this result in a ban?


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

Honestly, how can someone be the best if they've never beat a top 10 fighter? What has Diaz done?

He looked OK and came out with the win, but top 10 pfp? Come on now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Floken said:


> So fighter bashing, insulting members, and swearing constantly in a forum based on opinion. Shouldn't this result in a ban?


No, because your post was indeed 'rage' inducing. I follow both the UFC and SF. I'm a heavy proponent of this newest organization, and want quite badly to see it take off, so that we might continue to see stacked cards put together in the name of competition. We as MMA fans can only win from SF building itself up as a proper brand. But to say that the UFC WW division is weak, and completely discredit fighters such as Fitch, Alves, and Kos is rather ignorant and shows pure bias on your part.

And to take away from GSP's wins despite them being over top competition (stealing Matt Hughes' soul, beating a top prospect in Karo, defeating a pound for pounder in Penn twice) displays said bias even further. I've no problem with you representing and 'bigging up' SF, but at the expense of the UFC's WW division? Especially when SF's WW division is ridiculously weak in comparison? Once again, I have to call ignorance and bias on your part, and frankly, I think the poster who flamed you was being a tad nice. Everyone is indeed entitled to their opinions, but that doesn't make them any less ridiculous. 

As for Nick. Excellent performance, and I'd definitely place him amongst the top talents at WW, in any organization. That said, I do suspect fighters such as Fitch, Kos, and Alves would indeed pose a challenge. This talk of his 'walking through everyone except GSP' is indeed jumping the gun, given that when you look at his record as of late, his impressive wins haven't really come over big names in the industry, unless we count Scott Smith and Frank Shamrock as big names... might be the case with SF. I don't want to discredit the man, as I'm a big fan of both Diaz brothers. But comparing Nick's current run to that of GSP's is once again ridiculous. But hey, I guess I'm just a GSP nuthugger... brilliant little term used by brilliant posters, that one is :sarcastic12:


----------



## Floken (Jan 24, 2010)

See I respect your and everyone else's opinion, just wish everyone would follow that, I appreciate your post and how you didn't deter into childish behavior like some people, so thank you for being an adult towards the situation.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Floken said:


> See I respect your and everyone else's opinion, just wish everyone would follow that, I appreciate your post and how you didn't deter into childish behavior like some people, so thank you for being an adult towards the situation.


lol, I was a _tad_ hard on you. 

You'll find that most posters here are very divided when it comes to the UFC and SF. Many feel the need to take a side, which is something I've never understood. What true MMA fan doesn't want for multiple MMA organizations housing top fighters we might not otherwise see very often? I love me some UFC, but why must SF fail or play second fiddle? In that same regard, why must UFC be accused of over-saturation and appealing to the common crowd? I think it grand that I can consistently watch top fighters compete in the UFC, yet still expect great bouts from top fighter in SF, as well. I think it fantastic that UFC is now loading its PPVs in a clear attempt to compete, which SF will no doubt seek to counter with big signings and entertaining events of its own. I think more MMA fans need follow this sort of mentality, rather than take a 'versus' approach to the sport and its respective organizations. To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

oh yea that was just awesome! I like how he said, "my brother won his last fight, that was bullshit" to the camera after he won, and i agree with him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Seperator88 said:


> oh yea that was just awesome! I like how he said, "my brother won his last fight, that was bullshit" to the camera after he won, and i agree with him.


I think Nick is kinda biased in his opinion lol


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

"Lets go Nick, you're crazy. Fu*k him!" -Nate Diaz to Nick during his walk in


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Floken said:


> UFC has no one at WW right now outside of GSP that would really even offer up much of a challenge.


I'm a fan of Diaz fights and he won me some cash yesterday, but the statement above makes me ROFL.

Though Diaz will tool Sakurai (how does a guy on an 0-2 streak get a title shot) if that fight does go down next... and Diaz will once again be a free money atm.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Alves, Fitch and even possibly Koscheck would likely beat him in the UFC. Not to mention and maybe even Florian.


Lol, nice try.

None of these guys would beat nick.

Florian?? :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

A lot of guys who fight in the WW devision in the UFC would give Nick Diaz a good run for his money. 

Alves it's a tough one but I give him the stand up advantage here, he takes it!

Fitch again close one could go either way!

Kosh maybe, rather Nick!

Sanchez would lose!

Daley would lose on the ground and beat him on the feet!

BJ Penn, GSP no question!

EDIT: never count out Florian he has a good chance as well!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Lol, nice try.
> 
> None of these guys would beat nick.
> 
> Florian?? :laugh:


Only if Nick cuts easily.

As the mighty Rival has said before, the Diaz brothers always bring it, whether it's talking smack or fighting in insane berserker killing machine mode.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> A lot of guys who fight in the WW devision in the UFC would give Nick Diaz a good run for his money.


Daley, Mclovin,Hardy, Swick, Paulo Thiago, and especially Thiago "zero ground game" Alves.... I think Nick would toast these guys.

Nick probably has the most underated boxing in MMA. And his jitz is nasty.

Ask Gomi.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Daley, Mclovin,Hardy, Swick, Paulo Thiago, and especially Thiago "zero ground game" Alves.... I think Nick would toast these guys.
> 
> Nick probably has the most underated boxing in MMA. And his jitz is nasty.
> 
> Ask Gomi.


I think he would stand with Alves like he always does with guys who are considered to be better strikers then him. don't know why he does that..in my eyes he doesn't need to prove anything anymore.

His boxing is really good and he impressed me a lot in his last fight. I see Hardy, Alves and Daley beat him in a stand up fight wich he will go for if they ever meet.


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> A lot of guys who fight in the WW devision in the UFC would give Nick Diaz a good run for his money.
> 
> Alves it's a tough one but I give him the stand up advantage here, he takes it!
> 
> ...


Allright, instead of just spouting of answers (with NO reasonsing), lets actually take a look at these fights.

Alves - "I give him the stand-up advantage...he takes it!"

~LMFAO, really?! First off, a 'stand-up advanage' against Nick is (according to the Nick-haters) ANYONE with decent stand up. Given his reach and MUCH better boxing, Nick tools Alves on his feet, and Thiago prays to God it doesn't go to the ground. TA has better Muay-Thai, but Nick has shown his ability to use his reach and not let guys close up on him to be fantastic. Nick batters him on his feet and either finishes with a TKO on the feet, or subs him on the ground.

Fitch - Although he has a good well-rounded game, again I see Nick winning anywhere the fight goes. Fitch has proven that he has decent stand-up, but no where near the KO power needed to knock out Nick 'iron jaw' Diaz. His wrestling is his best option here, but given Nick's AMAZING guard, I again see this fight being dominated by Diaz where ever it goes.

Kos - Now, I do think this would be a good match-up for Diaz. I think (to everyone's surprise) Kos has shown that he does actually have explosive KO power. This is the only way I see him winning the fight. Again, using his wrestling, I think he wants to avoid the ground game of Diaz, and hopefully land the KO punch on his feet while avoiding the thousands of accurate punches thrown by Diaz. I see Diaz winning this 80% of the time, barring a flash-KO.

Daley - now here is another interesting one. I think this fight would wholely depend on Nick. If he's stupid enough to once AGAIN prove he's a stand-up machine, and stands with PD, as PD said 'it's not being cocky, given my record, if you stand up with me, you're going to get knocked out." But, if he's smart, again, the only way to loose is via KO.

Now BJ and GSP are different. I think Nick is in the same caliber of fighter as they are, but I really do think a fight between him and either of them is a coin toss. I think BJ and GSP both have the same level of stand-up to give him a run for his money, as well as good chin's. I think GSP is a little too slow but makes up for it with his timing. On the ground, I see BJ and Diaz being a virtual stalemate (whoever starts on top is probably gonna stay on top), and the GSP ground game with Diaz depends on how well GSP can prevent Diaz from being able to maneuver, and how well Diaz can still move freely with GSP on top of him.

Either way, I see Diaz being arguably #3 WW as long as you're smart enough to understand MMA.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

mmamasta said:


> Allright, instead of just spouting of answers (with NO reasonsing), lets actually take a look at these fights.
> 
> Alves - "I give him the stand-up advantage...he takes it!"
> 
> ...


Well, first of all thanks for putting so much effort in your post, I really appreciate it! 

I really didn't wanted to go into Details, thats why I didn't done it. But because of your effort for this post, I will try to answer it with the same ado.

Alves! Your right diaz has a huge reach advantage in this fight, but Alves is known as a good striker with billiant Muay thai. I consider alves to be stronger than Nick. On the ground Diaz would probably be the winner via sub and only via sub. 
It's a very tough fight for both guys, but I still think Alves would beat him!

Fitch! Has the strength advantage and the top notch Wrestling background. Compare those two facts togheter and Diaz will lose via GnP. Diaz can sup him from his guard, but I don't see that comming, cause Fitch has a strong sub defense. Fitch takes it! 

Kosh! Has the huge Wrestling advantage wich will dominate this fight. If he tries to stand with him he will lose, but he won't do that. In his upcoming fight against Daley you will see how he dominates him with GnP. Kosh doesn't have such a strong sub defense like Fitch thats why the chances are a lot higher for him to get sub'd. 
This fight can go either way... I would love to see that fight :thumbsup:

Daley! Even after Nick's strong performances in his recent bouts, Daley wins via TKO or KO. Diaz would probably make the mistake and try to bang with Daley wich will lead to the following. But if Diaz plays it smart what he never does, than he will win via submission like Shields did!

Ok now in the end, GSP and my little friend BJ. 

Nick is not even close at BJ's bzw. GSP's level! BJ for example beats Nick in every aspect of the game. There is nothing where he is better then him. His reach advantage won't help him here. 

GSP is way to good of a Wrestler and way to good against submission attempts. GSP would also beat him in a stand up war and not only because of his feared Takedowns. And they don't call GSP the Rush for no reason 

Nick won't last long against those two! He won't even get to a titel shot against one of them. Don't get me wrong I love Nick Diaz but he is not at the same level than BJ or GSP. 

But he deserves to fight in the UFC :thumbsup:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Why are people so hyped up over Diaz given his current win streak against b-class fighters?


----------



## mmamasta (Jan 10, 2008)

SigFig said:


> Why are people so hyped up over Diaz given his current win streak against b-class fighters?


A dominant KTFO over Dream's WW Title holder is a B-List fighter?

Don't hate on Nick just because of the organization he's in. He never turns down a fight, and doesn't decide who he fights. Everyone's only arguments against Nick are 1) he hasn't fought the UFC's caliber of fighters (although I agree to an extent, I don't think he has fought b-list fighters). And 2) His wrestling is terrible. I would not consider Frank Shamrock, Scott Smith, Marius Zaromskis, OR Takanori Gomi to be B-list fighters. As for #2, his wrestling losses (by decision) were all almost 5 years ago! And his wrestling hasn't even been SUSPECT since.

To counter the BJ argument, I was willing to say they were equal on the ground, but if you REALLY think BJ's bjj is THAT good that it dwarfs Nick's GRACIE BLACK BELT, I want whatever you're smoking, and I want it now. I love how people hate on every aspect of Nick's game, but never give him props. So his boxing is good enough to beat and trade with just about anyone, including KO's of so-called 'strikers' (but it's not good enough to trade with the top guys?), his jitz is LEGENDARY (but not quite BJ?!). And to go back to everyone's favorite argument, wrestling...I almost don't want to dignify this with a response, but all I'll say is 'when was the last time Nick was TKO'd via GnP?'

The ONLY valid argument against Nick is his level of competition, and I believe he will continue to take great fights and continue to walk his way through the WW division of everywhere until the UFC decides he's the best thing they let go.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

mmamasta said:


> A dominant KTFO over Dream's WW Title holder is a B-List fighter?
> 
> 
> The ONLY valid argument against Nick is his level of competition, and I believe he will continue to take great fights and continue to walk his way through the WW division of everywhere until the UFC decides he's the best thing they let go.


Betting on Diaz on Saturday was free money... Zaromskis is hella fun to watch, but not exactly a well rounded fighter. He's lost TWICE to Che Mills. Che Mills! As in the Che Mills who couldn't make the TUF house...

Hell, I hope SF feeds Diaz a shell-of-what-used-to-be Mach Sakurai. That'll be more free money.

Like I said, I enjoy watching Diaz fights, but would like to see a step up in competition, which quite frankly, might not be possible in SF at this juncture -- So I guess I agree with you to that point.

My main gripe is that people are clamoring over him when his current win streak is: Inoue, Corbbrey, Denny, Frank Shamrock (who was last relevant in 199X???), Scott Smith (exciting, yes. world class, no.) and Zaromskis (see above).
So I stand by my "b-list" opponent statement.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Hell, I hope SF feeds Diaz a shell-of-what-used-to-be Mach Sakurai. That'll be more free money.


While I agree that Diaz would probably beat Sakurai, let's not get carried away just because he is coming off of two losses. He also completely destroyed Shinya Aoki recently, much more impressively than the first time he beat him. And a lot of people have Aoki in a top5 right now.


----------

